# NVIDIA Optimus + FreeBSD 9.0



## alie (Dec 7, 2011)

Will I have slowness issue when I install FreeBSD 9.0+KDE+NVIDIA driver on a system with NVidia Optimus?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2011)

What "slowness issue"?


----------



## Dru (Dec 7, 2011)

Ohh you know.....that slowness.


----------



## alie (Dec 7, 2011)

Slowness issue related graphic acceleration esp for Kwin desktop effects?


----------



## Dru (Dec 7, 2011)

The lack of info and trying here, from a long time member is slightly annoying.

Just in a few min, I came across this...

/wiki/Nvidia_Optimus



> Nvidia has no plans to support Optimus on Linux.[2]
> 
> In addition to lack of support for switching between GPU chipsets, the presence of Optimus can actually prevent the use of Nvidia chipset, even if installed GPU drivers support it.[3] Some older systems contain a hardware switch (mux) to switch the output between the two video devices, which could be set in the BIOS. Modern systems lack the hardware muxer and output is often hardwired to integrated chipset's display controller. With Optimus, the output frames from the Nvidia card are therefore transferred over the PCIe bus to the integrated chipset's framebuffer, which is then displayed. This transfer is not working using official driver on anything except Windows 7 because of lacking architectural infrastructure of other operating systems.
> 
> The open-source project Bumblebee tries to support these kinds of graphics cards.




It seems as people have a hard time getting the card to work, compared to the slower onboard which is probably whats causing the "slowness".


----------



## adamk (Dec 7, 2011)

Also bear in mind that the intel GPUs that are paired with the nvidia GPUs in Optimus are too new to work in Xorg with the intel driver unless you use the Intel KMS patches.

Adam


----------

